# Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

                    Am 29. Januar erscheint mit dem Geforce-Handbuch das erste PCGH-Sonderheft des neuen Jahres. Besitzer von Nvidia-Grafikkarten bekommen neben einer umfangreichen Kaufberatung auch die besten Praxistipps für mehr Fps, höhere Bildqualität und noch bessere Kühlung. Zudem stellt die Redaktion den Praxisnutzen von Techniken wie TXAA, GPU-Physx, HBAO+, 4K-Gaming usw. im Detail vor. Für Abonnenten gibt es einen Hammerpreis!

                    [SIZE=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/SIZE]

Das Geforce-Handbuch kann ab sofort im Abo-Shop für 5,99 Euro vorbestellt werden. Registrierte Abonnenten sparen sich nicht nur die Versandkosten, sondern erhalten auch noch einen satten Rabatt - *so kostet das Geforce-Handbuch unschlagbare 4,49 Euro*!  Zudem wird das Geforce-Handbuch ab dem 29. Januar 2014 im  Zeitschriften-Handel sowie digital als PDF verfügbar sein. Auch bei  Amazon wird das Geforce-Handbuch gelistet, wir aktualisieren die News  entsprechend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*


----------



## Tech_13 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Sieht so aus als wäre da noch ein Buch, welches ich mir kaufen muss.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Ich wüsste gern wie stark sich der Kauf lohnt, wenn ich sonst schon jede normale Print Ausgabe hole und regelmäßig auf der Website unterwegs bin.
Sprich wieviel "Neuer" Inhalt ist drin.

Gruß,
Mic


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gern wie stark sich der Kauf lohnt, wenn ich sonst schon jede normale Print Ausgabe hole und regelmäßig auf der Website unterwegs bin.
> Sprich wieviel "Neuer" Inhalt ist drin.
> 
> Gruß,
> Mic


 
Wenn Du wirklich die-hard-Monatsleser bist, dann bietet das Sonderheft vermutlich nicht sooo viel Neues. Wobei ich damit nicht sagen will, dass wir da alte Grütze aufwärmen. Aber natürlich sind einige Themen auch schon mal im normalen Heft passiert. Das lässt sich ja nicht vermeiden. So eine konzentrierte Geforce-Test- und Tippsübersicht gibt es aber nirgendwo.

Allerdings sind 4,49 Euro für Abonnenten auch ein Hammerpreis


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wenn Du wirklich die-hard-Monatsleser bist, dann bietet das Sonderheft vermutlich nicht sooo viel Neues. Wobei ich damit nicht sagen will, dass wir da alte Grütze aufwärmen. Aber natürlich sind einige Themen auch schon mal im normalen Heft passiert. Das lässt sich ja nicht vermeiden. So eine konzentrierte Geforce-Test- und Tippsübersicht gibt es aber nirgendwo.
> 
> Allerdings sind 4,49 Euro für Abonnenten auch ein Hammerpreis


 
Danke für die ehrliche Antwort Thilo.
Bin aktuell leider kein Abonnent. Aber werde es wohl im Zeitschriftenladen mal kurz durchblättern und wenn es mir interessant erscheint kaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Das ist sowieso die beste aller Lösungen (okay, die zweitbeste: Du könntest auch noch/wieder Abonnent werden ).

Pressekaufen.de - Zeitschriften suchen und finden - ab 29.1. nutzen, dann musst Du nicht unnötig Plattfüße laufen.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das ist sowieso die beste aller Lösungen (okay, die zweitbeste: Du könntest auch noch/wieder Abonnent werden ).
> 
> Pressekaufen.de - Zeitschriften suchen und finden - ab 29.1. nutzen, dann musst Du nicht unnötig Plattfüße laufen.


 
Lösung zwei ist irgendwann wieder geplant, aber nicht aktuell 
Vielen Danke für den Link.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wenn Du wirklich die-hard-Monatsleser bist, dann bietet das Sonderheft vermutlich nicht sooo viel Neues. Wobei ich damit nicht sagen will, dass wir da alte Grütze aufwärmen. Aber natürlich sind einige Themen auch schon mal im normalen Heft passiert. Das lässt sich ja nicht vermeiden. So eine konzentrierte Geforce-Test- und Tippsübersicht gibt es aber nirgendwo.
> 
> Allerdings sind 4,49 Euro für Abonnenten auch ein Hammerpreis


 
Jau, wir haben da ein leckeres Paket geschnürt. Richtig "alt" ist nichts, es mischen sich ganz neue Tests (etwa SLI-Benchmarks und Marktübersichten aller wichtigen Geforce-Grafkkarten von 150 bis 400+ Euro) mit bekannten, aber aktualisierten Praxisartikeln (etwa zu Overclocking & Tools). Für Geforce-Besitzer und -Interessenten ist's also eine Art Bibel, da hier alles Wissenswerte in einem Paket vorliegt. Treue Heftleser werden vieles wiedererkennen, aber nichts 1:1. Wie gesagt: Einfach mal durchblättern, wenn's soweit ist. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## XmuhX (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Deswegen habe ich mir das Sonderheft gestern schon vorbestellt, um den ganzen Kram mal kompakt in der Hand zu haben! 

Ich hoffe unter anderem darin einen ausgiebigen Artikel, zu den verschiedenen Kantenglättungsverfahren, zu finden und welche Einstellungen miteinander harmonieren. 
Hab noch immer immense Probleme trotz Inspector bei einigen Games, bzw sehe ich keine Besserung. Um so mehr ich einstelle, desto verwirrter werde ich was nun funktioniert! 
Mit der neuen Graka habe ich mich endlich mal an das SSAA-Tool getraut, aber welches ich im Netz gefunden habe startet erst garnicht !


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Lösung zwei ist irgendwann wieder geplant, aber nicht aktuell
> Vielen Danke für den Link.


 
Lösung 3 

*Als Aboprämie für 3 Ausgaben PCGH (Mini-Abo):*
- 3x PCGH Magazin + Geforce-Handbuch = 7,90 Euro
- 3x PCGH DVD + Geforce-Handbuch = 11,00 Euro


----------



## Verminaard (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Boeser Thilo!

Einfach so verleiten zu wollen 

Schade das sich das Miniabo einfach fortsetzt und das es nicht ein Abo ueber die 3 Hefte und gut ist.
Klar man muss nur eine Postkarte zum passenden Zeitpunkt senden, find ich nicht ganz so toll.

Das Geforceheft werd ich mir auf jeden Fall holen. Endlich alles kompakt zusammen. 
Ich bin zwar ein großer Fan von digitalen Medien, aber so bisschen blaettern hat was.

Werdet ihr auch so ein Heft fuer die AMD Karten bringen? (oder gibts sowas schon? wenn ja geh ich fuer eine Zeit in die Ecke )


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Nein, haben wir noch nicht.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Bei AMD Karten bekommt man aktuell grade mal ein halbes Heft voll 

*duck und weg*


----------



## Verminaard (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Bei AMD Karten bekommt man aktuell grade mal ein halbes Heft voll
> 
> *duck und weg*


 
Man koennte ja eine ausfuehrliche "wie wechsle ich einen Referenzkuehler" Anleitung mit Tests verschiedener Topgpu Kuehler beipacken. Dann wird das Heft auch voll


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Also ich hätte kein Problem damit, 80 Seiten über Radeon-Grafikkarten zu füllen. Das ist sehr einfach, wenn man neben Marktübersichten und Praxistipps auch Geschichte und Entwicklung der GPU-Generationen einfließen lässt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Wenn man das schon vergleichen möchte dann bitte auch mit ähnlichen Themen


----------



## Killer (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

also, wenn sowas mit amd karten rauskommt ist es gekauft. da meine nächste eine 290er wird, dürfte bis dahin bestimmt genug customs geben mit vergleichstest bei den kühlern (hoffe das kommt aber schon in der nächsten print, da bald mein geburtstag ansteht.


----------



## KrHome (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Bei AMD Karten bekommt man aktuell grade mal ein halbes Heft voll
> 
> *duck und weg*


 Die fehlende Hälte bekommst du mit einem Artikel über Radeon Pro voll, was deutlich mehr Features beinhaltet als der NVInspector. Leider lässt Version 2.0 auf sich warten, da John Mautari in seinem Zeitplan wohl deutlich zurück geworfen wurde.

Mich würde ein Heft über Radeons jedenfalls brennend interessieren.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



KrHome schrieb:


> Die fehlende Hälte bekommst du mit einem Artikel über Radeon Pro voll, was deutlich mehr Features beinhaltet als der NVInspector. Leider lässt Version 2.0 auf sich warten, da John Mautari in seinem Zeitplan wohl deutlich zurück geworfen wurde.
> 
> Mich würde ein Heft über Radeons jedenfalls brennend interessieren.


 
Ist doch aber kein offizielles Tool 

Aber welche Features "mehr" meinst du denn genau?


----------



## Ritz186 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Hallo...

ab wann kann man es bei amazon bestellen(bzw vorbestellen)?????ich habe gerade geguckt und nichts gefunden und bei uns ist es schlecht immer diese zeitschrieften zu bekommen....

mfg


----------



## KrHome (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ist doch aber kein offizielles Tool


Und der NVInspector ist offiziell?



> Aber welche Features "mehr" meinst du denn genau?


SweetFX Implementierung + Profilverwaltung, konfigurierbares FXAA und SMAA, Video Recording Funktion, ein Editor für die Ambient Occlusion Funktionalität, InGame Overlay (Takt, Temp. ++) etc. ...


----------



## Maertes80 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

kann man das dann auch so im handel kaufen oder muss man das vorbestellen?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Ein allgemeines Grafikkarten Handbuch (also auch mit AMD, und evt. etwas Intel) hätte ich deutlich besser gefunden. 

Wird denn auch ein AMD Sonderheft kommen?

Da ich eh jede Ausgabe lese (Abo) und eine AMD Karte hab, werde ich mir das Heft erstmal nicht kaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Jetzt kommt erst einmal das Geforce-Handbuch, dann sehen wir weiter. 

Grafikkarten-Sonderhefte haben wir schon oft gemacht, aber bei so einer Themenvielfalt ist eine Fokussierung irgendwie sinniger. 



Maertes80 schrieb:


> kann man das dann auch so im handel kaufen oder muss man das vorbestellen?



Natürlich auch im Handel, siehe News!


----------



## Deimos (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ist doch aber kein offizielles Tool


Etwa so offiziell wie der NV Inspector. 

Das Sonderheft ist gekauft. Jetzt noch eins für AMD und ich bin glücklich. 
Leider gehen gewisse Kniffe zu schnell vergessen, wenn man sie nicht regelmässig verwendet. Eine IHV-Fibel ist da genau das Richtige.


----------



## orca113 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Hallo liebe Redaktion, ich bin Abonnent und habe mir letzte Woche das Geforce Handbuch bestellt zusammen mit dem Buch "So funktioniert ihr Computer" Letztes war heute in der Post mit einer Rechnung. 13,99 € inkl. Versand. Auf der Rechnung wurde das Geforce Handbuch mit aufgeführt und dabei stand Nicht Lieferbar... Gilt es denn jetzt als von mir vorbestellt oder wie?

 Warum ich das hier poste?:

 Ich scheine mit dem Abo Shop so meine Probleme zu haben. Bei der Bestellung der Sachen hatte ich schon Probleme mich dort einzuloggen und jetzt eben wieder. Er nimmt mein Passwort nicht. Wenn ich auf Passwort vergessen klicke und meine Emailadresse angebe passiert ebenfalls nichts. Sehr merkwürdig.

 Die Bestellung konnte ich machen nachdem ich zig mal den Tag über versucht hatte mich anzumelden und nachdem ich beim Kunden-Service angerufen hatte. Die konnten aber keinen fehler feststellen.

 Langsam werde ich sauer.

 Vielleicht könnt ihr das weitergeben.


----------



## abo@computec.de (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Redaktion, ich bin Abonnent und habe mir letzte Woche das Geforce Handbuch bestellt zusammen mit dem Buch "So funktioniert ihr Computer" Letztes war heute in der Post mit einer Rechnung. 13,99 € inkl. Versand. Auf der Rechnung wurde das Geforce Handbuch mit aufgeführt und dabei stand Nicht Lieferbar... Gilt es denn jetzt als von mir vorbestellt oder wie?
> 
> Warum ich das hier poste?:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo orca113,
hier hat das System wohl anstelle "noch nicht verfügbar" ein "nicht verfügbar" ausgespuckt - diesen Bug werden wir nachbessern lassen. Das Bookazine ist ja bereits auf Lager und damit Sie nicht so lange warten müssen, bis das GeForce-Handbuch verfügbar ist (hat ja erst ab 29.01. Erstveröffentlichungstag) wurde die Sendung eben aufgeteilt.
Ein Fehler dennoch, dass der Shop Sie anscheinend nicht als Abonnent erkannt hat - hierzu aber bräuchte ich aber in einer Mail Ihre Daten um das prüfen zu können und Ihnen die Versandkosten des Bookazines wieder gutschreiben zu können.
Bitte leiten Sie mir also Ihre Bestellbestätigung weiter an: abo@computec.de
vielen Dank
Abo-Abteilung Computec


----------



## orca113 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Hallo Danke für die schneller Reaktion.

Also wird das Geforce Handbuch noch nachgesandt oder muss ich es erst neu ordern?

Habe ihnen gerade wie sie wünschten die Bestellbetätigung weitergeleitet.

Was ist mit meinen Login Problemen die ich angesprochen habe?

Danke nochmal!


----------



## abo@computec.de (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo Danke für die schneller Reaktion.
> 
> Also wird das Geforce Handbuch noch nachgesandt oder muss ich es erst neu ordern?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo orca113,
Mail ist angekommen - vielen Dank.
Ich hab kurz nachgesehen - Sie können sich nicht einloggen, da sie bestellt haben, OHNE sich zu registrieren.
Dies haben wir auf vielfachen Kundenwunsch so eingerichtet, um Bestellungen auch ohne Zwangsregistrierung durchführen zu können. 
Leider ist das "Passwort vergessen"-Script noch nicht schlau genug, um entsprechend auch die Meldung richtig auszugeben, beim Versuch das Kennwort neu zusenden zu lassen. Auch hier werden wir nachbessern und optimieren.
Sie können sich aber auch jetzt noch registrieren, damit Sie künftig nicht jedesmal Ihre Abo-Nummer zur Verifizierung eingeben müssen. Ab Registrierung werden dann auch die Bestellungen in Ihrer Kundenkonto-Historie verfügbar sein.

Ihre Bestellung ist auf alle Fälle ganz regulär in Bearbeitung - die Versandkosten werden Ihnen gutgeschrieben und das GeForce-Sonderheft wird rausgeschickt, sobald es auf Lager ist. Unser Kundenservice wird auch nochmal Kontakt mit Ihnen aufnehmen.

Ich hoffe, wir konnten weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Abo-Abteilung Computec


----------



## orca113 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Vielen Dank,

aha, da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer.

Können sie mir kurz per Mail schreiben wie ich mich jetzt in meinem Fall nachträglich registriere?

Danke.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Hat sich erledigt... BTW: Gilt ein Mini-Abo für die 3 Monate oder wenn man es nicht kündigt, immer wieder 3 Monate? Weil ich finde es verwirrend zu sagen dass das ein Mini-Abo sei, das für 3 Monate gilt, aber unten steht:"Wenn es Ihnen gefällt wird automatisch verlängert bla und wenn nicht dann 8 Tage vorher kündigen bla... ."


----------



## interpo21 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

huhu. ich bin mir nicht sich ob meine bestellung funktioniert hat, da ich keine bestätigung bekommen habe. habe es zwei mal versucht. wäre schön wenn ihr mal gucken könntet. lieben gruß


----------



## hanfi104 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Die Highlights lesen sich für mich nicht richtig spannend(lese fast ausschließlich Online)
OC, nichts neues
Gsync dürfte sich in der Form praktisch nicht durchsetzen, wies funktioniert habt ihr ja damals schön in einem Artikel gefasst
Experience und Shadowplay ist für mich kein Gegenwert, selber Grafikoptionen einstellen und Aufnehmen tu ich auch nichts
Mit AA kenne ich mich gut genug aus(PCGH(X) und 3DCenter)
Über Grakas kann ich selber ganz gut Nachforschen und APUs sind außerhalb meiner Leistungsreichweite

Für Fortgeschrittene ist da wenig dabei.

Wie wäres wenn ihr mal ein paar BIOS von verschiedenen Gforce und Radeon/Rx editiert, bzw zeigt wie man gewisse Sperren umgehen kann. Im Bioseditor kann ich nicht mal die Volt erhöhen oder die Lüfterkurve (mit Afterburner schon) einstellen. So ein How To mit GTX 680/770, HD7970 und R9 290 als Beispiel. Dürften die häufigsten Karten sein/werden und sollte auf andere Modelle leicht übertragbar sein


----------



## BabaYaga (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

So ein Buch sollte man eigentlich von NVIDIA selbst zur Karte dazubekommen bei den gängigen Preisen


----------



## Psychopath (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Egal,
ob AMD oder Geforce (Ist bereits vorbestellt )

Sonderhefte werden bestellt/ gekauft


----------



## orca113 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Ist mit einem solchen Radeon Handbuch eigentlich zu rechnen?


----------



## interpo21 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

huhu. ich bin mir nicht sich ob meine bestellung funktioniert hat, da ich keine bestätigung bekommen habe. habe es zwei mal versucht. wäre schön wenn ihr mal gucken könntet. lieben gruß


----------



## XmuhX (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Doppelpost...sorry!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



interpo21 schrieb:


> huhu. ich bin mir nicht sich ob meine bestellung funktioniert hat, da ich keine bestätigung bekommen habe. habe es zwei mal versucht. wäre schön wenn ihr mal gucken könntet. lieben gruß


 
Wenn, dann bräuchte ich per PN Deinen echten Namen.


----------



## XmuhX (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



interpo21 schrieb:


> huhu. ich bin mir nicht sich ob meine  bestellung funktioniert hat, da ich keine bestätigung bekommen habe.  habe es zwei mal versucht. wäre schön wenn ihr mal gucken könntet.  lieben gruß



Das läuft doch über den Computec-Shop, oder? Da hat PCGH wenig mit zu tun, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. 

Hab es auch bestellt mit nem anderen Heft, was ich schon bekommen habe. Andere Kundenummer auf der Rechnung und schon bezahlt laut Kundenservice. Sei alles korrekt gelaufen. Danke!


----------



## -Kerby- (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Wann wird's den in Amazon gelistet?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Zum Release. Vorbestellen geht da leider nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Ging gestern zur Druckerei. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Pics, or....


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Lassen wir einfach das finale Inhaltsverzeichnis sprechen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG,
Raff


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Das Inhaltsverzeichnis hat mich überzeugt. Wird gekauft.
(Warscheinlich im Mini Abo. Bekomm ich das dann noch rechtzeitig?)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Denke doch


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Gibt es da eigentlich jetzt auch neue Informationen oder habt ihr alles was so herumgeistert in ein Handbuch zusammen gefasst?


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es da eigentlich jetzt auch neue Informationen oder habt ihr alles was so herumgeistert in ein Handbuch zusammen gefasst?





PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wenn Du wirklich die-hard-Monatsleser bist, dann bietet das Sonderheft vermutlich nicht sooo viel Neues. Wobei ich damit nicht sagen will, dass wir da alte Grütze aufwärmen. Aber natürlich sind einige Themen auch schon mal im normalen Heft passiert. Das lässt sich ja nicht vermeiden. So eine konzentrierte Geforce-Test- und Tippsübersicht gibt es aber nirgendwo.
> 
> Allerdings sind 4,49 Euro für Abonnenten auch ein Hammerpreis





PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Jau, wir haben da ein leckeres Paket geschnürt. Richtig "alt" ist nichts, es mischen sich ganz neue Tests (etwa SLI-Benchmarks und Marktübersichten aller wichtigen Geforce-Grafkkarten von 150 bis 400+ Euro) mit bekannten, aber aktualisierten Praxisartikeln (etwa zu Overclocking & Tools). Für Geforce-Besitzer und -Interessenten ist's also eine Art Bibel, da hier alles Wissenswerte in einem Paket vorliegt. Treue Heftleser werden vieles wiedererkennen, aber nichts 1:1. Wie gesagt: Einfach mal durchblättern, wenn's soweit ist.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 

Dürfte deine Frage beantworten. Hab ich nämlich auch schon gestellt


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Ja, wie gesagt: Es ist ein "Best-of", alles auf einen Blick und auf dem aktuellen Stand.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Warum gibt es zu sowas eigentlich nicht auch eine DVD? Ich meine Videomaterial dürfte ja sicher auch einiges zusammen kommen. Zudem aktuelle Treiber und praktische Tools.


----------



## OctoCore (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Ja, die Inhaltsangabe der beiliegenden DVD habe ich im Inhaltsverzeichnis auch vermisst.


----------



## daaanyyy (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

So, habe nun mein digitales Abo beendet und mit ein richtiges Abo Plus Handbuch gegönnt


----------



## enero (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Schade diese einseitigkeit hier!
PCGH macht über jeden furz von NV gleich 5 PR Artikel, Sonder-Specials und lobt Nvidia permanent in den Himmel. Bei AMD wird hingegen aus jeder Mücke nen Elefant gemacht und keine Gelegenheit ausgelassen AMD runter zu machen.
Ist aber nicht nur hier so. AMD hätte wohl mehr in PR investieren sollen. Jetzt ist es zu spät und der technologische Rückstand bei den High-End Prozessoren kaum mehr aufzuholen. Wenn ich mir die Marktanteile auf dem Grafikkarten Markt so anschaue wird es hier bald genauso sein. Und das obwohl AMD in vielen Bereichen das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat. Aber Medien wie PCGH halten das Image von AMD halt unten.

enero


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



enero schrieb:


> Schade diese einseitigkeit hier!
> PCGH macht über jeden furz von NV gleich 5 PR Artikel, Sonder-Specials und lobt Nvidia permanent in den Himmel. Bei AMD wird hingegen aus jeder Mücke nen Elefant gemacht und keine Gelegenheit ausgelassen AMD runter zu machen.
> Ist aber nicht nur hier so. AMD hätte wohl mehr in PR investieren sollen. Jetzt ist es zu spät und der technologische Rückstand bei den High-End Prozessoren kaum mehr aufzuholen. Wenn ich mir die Marktanteile auf dem Grafikkarten Markt so anschaue wird es hier bald genauso sein. Und das obwohl AMD in vielen Bereichen das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat. Aber Medien wie PCGH halten das Image von AMD halt unten.
> 
> enero


 
Scheinbar liest du ne andere PCGh Website/Print als ich.
Ich sehe das ganze ziemlich ausgeglichen. 

Dir ist übrigens schon bewusst, das man mit einen von beiden Sonderheften anfangen muss und die Chance, das dir die Entscheidung nicht passt dabei 50% hoch ist?


Beispiel:
Zu "Mantle" findest du, wenn du auf der PCGH Website suchst 61 Artikel.
Wobei die API immernoch nicht auf dem Markt ist und daher noch viel mehr Artikel dazu kommen werden.

Bei "G-Sync" hingenen sind es "nur" 26 Artikel. Mit dem Unterschied das die Technik schon auf dem Markt ist. Sonst gäbe es keine Leute, die das Kit schon selbst verbaut hätten.

Wie schwer man nun die beiden Themen gewichten möchte ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



enero schrieb:


> Schade diese einseitigkeit hier!
> PCGH macht über  jeden furz von NV gleich 5 PR Artikel, Sonder-Specials und lobt Nvidia  permanent in den Himmel. Bei AMD wird hingegen aus jeder Mücke nen  Elefant gemacht und keine Gelegenheit ausgelassen AMD runter zu machen.
> Ist  aber nicht nur hier so. AMD hätte wohl mehr in PR investieren sollen.  Jetzt ist es zu spät und der technologische Rückstand bei den High-End  Prozessoren kaum mehr aufzuholen. Wenn ich mir die Marktanteile auf dem  Grafikkarten Markt so anschaue wird es hier bald genauso sein. Und das  obwohl AMD in vielen Bereichen das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis  hat. Aber Medien wie PCGH halten das Image von AMD halt unten.
> 
> enero



Deine mir nicht erklärbare Wahrnehmung wirst Du objektiv nicht mit Indizien belegen können. Tut mir leid. Ganz im Gegenteil, wir haben noch so viel über AMD berichtet wie aktuell. Das liegt auch daran, dass AMD mit Mantle, True Audio & Co. viele spannende Projekte am Laufen hat. Wer spannende Sachen macht, bekommt bei uns natürlich Aufmerksamkeit. Wer keine News hat, für den tut es mir leid, aber wir können nichts erfinden.

Davon ab hat das rein gar nichts mit dem Geforce-Handbuch zu tun.


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Thilo, überdenk deinen Like nochmal, nicht das dir mein Edit nicht gefällt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Wieso sollte ich das überdenken? Du hast Deine Aussage ja nicht geändert.


----------



## DefFX (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Ich warte lieber noch auf die 800Serie.
Mal schauen was Die so mitbringt ;D


----------



## Argonaut (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

für das Geld ......., nicht mal eine CD bei , total überteuert!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Bist du Abonnent des Haupthefts? Dann kostet's dich nur 4,49 €uro (inkl. Versand). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Argonaut (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

nein bin ich nicht! Aber selbst wenn sind 4,49 für ein kleines A5 Heft immer noch zu viel Geld, wem es gefällt der kann das ja so kaufen......


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Wusste bisher gar nicht, das es ein A5 Heft ist :o


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



Argonaut schrieb:


> nein bin ich nicht! Aber selbst wenn sind 4,49 für ein kleines A5 Heft immer noch zu viel Geld, wem es gefällt der kann das ja so kaufen......


 
Ich will nicht klugscheißen, aber A5 ist 148 x 210mm. Wir machen beim "Handbuch" (und das ist halt durchaus wörtlich zu nehmen) 175 x 240, das sind 33 Prozent mehr. Zum Vergleich: Die normale PCGH hat 210 x 280.


----------



## Argonaut (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

macht nichts das klugscheißen, kann ich verstehen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Die Rückfrage zum Format ist ja berechtigt, aber A5 ist das halt nicht.


----------



## gameplayer4100 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

4K und Ultra-HD sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge!
UHD: 3840 × 2160
4K: 4096 × 2304


----------



## Argonaut (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

ich habe auch nicht nach gemessen, war halt mein Eindruck, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



gameplayer4100 schrieb:


> 4K und Ultra-HD sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge!
> UHD: 3840 × 2160
> 4K: 4096 × 2304



Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Eine Zeitlang war "4K" der Oberbegriff für eine Mindestauflösung von 8 Millionen Pixeln. Seit 2012 hat Ultra HD "4K" abgelöst als Inbegriff für diese Definition. 

4K ist aktuell "nur" noch eine der beiden möglichen Auflösungen für 4K2K. Das sind die erwähnten 4.096 x 2.304. Die andere Auflösung 3.840 x 2.160 ist Quad Full HD.


----------



## Psychopath (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Hallo,

gestern ist das Sonderheft  GeForce im heimischen Briefkasten gewesen..
sehr schön

Nur warum bekomme ich als Abonnent, nicht den Sonderpreis von 4,49 €..
sondern muss 6,49 Euro zahlen?


----------



## Verminaard (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Dasw man dies via Amazon beziehen kann ist toll.
Bestellt


----------



## phaYne (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Mich würde mal interesieren wie oft sich das so verkauft.


----------



## tigerjessy (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Ich lese PCGH seit 2008 regelmäßig, spich habe alle Ausgaben und Sonderhefte. Bisher war ich immer zufrieden auch wenn dann und wann sich einige Artikel wiederholten. Dieses beobachtete ich besonders in den Sonderheften, in denen sich Artikel aus der regulären Ausgaben 1:1 (gleicher Wortlaut und gleiche Formatierung) wiederfanden.
Aber das Geforce Handbuch empfinde ich als große Entäuschung. 2/3 der Beiträge kann ich oft mit gleichem Wortlaut in den PCGH-Ausgaben von 2013 nachlesen.
Die Artikel über den Nvidia Inspector und OC hätte ich mir etwas ausführlicher gewünscht.
Ich hoffe das nächste Sonderheft hat wieder die PCGH-übliche Qualität.


----------



## abo@computec.de (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



Psychopath schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gestern ist das Sonderheft  GeForce im heimischen Briefkasten gewesen..
> sehr schön
> ...


 

Hallo,
wurde das Sonderheft denn im Aboshop unter Computec Shop - Home bestellt und hierfür registriert und als Abonnent verifiziert?
Gab es bei der Verifizierung auch ein "Abonnent erkannt" als positive Rückmeldung?
In jedem Fall können wir auch nachträglich die Differenz wieder gutschreiben - hierzu wenden Sie sich am Besten direkt an uns hier im Verlag per Mail an abo@computec.de 
Bitte Bestell-Nr. und Adresse in der Mail mitteilen, damit wir die Bestellung auch zuordnen können.

Gruß
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## XmuhX (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Ist gestern auch bei mir angekommen.
Klasse Zusammenfassung, ohne in mehreren Zeitschriften blättern zu müssen. 
Ein bischen ausführlicher hätte es aber dennoch bei manchen Themen sein können, bin aber noch nicht ganz durch.


----------



## IceyJones (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

finde das heft ebenfalls sehr fein aufgezogen. nette zusammenfassung der aktuellen nvidia situation


----------



## Bastel-Wastel (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Hechel, Hechel....

Haben will!

Ich habe ein Abo abgeschlossen und da ist das Sonderheft mit bei... 

Ist aber noch nicht da... -

Ich hatte gehofft, es würde noch vor dem Wochenende ankommen.

Vielleicht morgen!


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Also ich bekomm es heute Abend. Bin auch schon gespannt. 
Brauch doch Klolektüre.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



Bastel-Wastel schrieb:


> Hechel, Hechel....
> 
> Haben will!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

wann hast Du das Ding denn bestellt?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Ich habe mir das "Geforce-Handbuch" schon bestellt, ist zusammen mit dem "So funktioniert Ihr Computer" unterwegs zu mir  
Man benötigt doch Lesestoff vorm einschlafen, in der Badewanne, im Urlaub und am stillen Örtchen


----------



## Shurchil (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Tolle Sache. 
Wenn ich wüsste, dass da nicht auch so viele Grammatik- und Rechtschreibfehler drin wären wie auf der Online-Präsenz der Zeitschrift, würde ich es sogar bestellen.
Aber abgesehen davon, hab ich mich schon damit abgefunden, dass mein (damals) fast 1000€-PC selbst in schlicht gehaltenen MMOs oder "älteren" Titeln bei mittleren Details keine 60 FPS liefern kann. Also: wozu die Mühe?


----------



## Tommi1 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Ich muss noch auf das neue PCGH Heft warten.
Hab meine Abo Nummer nicht zur Hand....


----------



## Match-Maker (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



tigerjessy schrieb:


> Ich lese PCGH seit 2008 regelmäßig, spich habe alle Ausgaben und Sonderhefte. Bisher war ich immer zufrieden auch wenn dann und wann sich einige Artikel wiederholten. Dieses beobachtete ich besonders in den Sonderheften, in denen sich Artikel aus der regulären Ausgaben 1:1 (gleicher Wortlaut und gleiche Formatierung) wiederfanden.
> Aber das Geforce Handbuch empfinde ich als große Entäuschung. 2/3 der Beiträge kann ich oft mit gleichem Wortlaut in den PCGH-Ausgaben von 2013 nachlesen.
> Die Artikel über den Nvidia Inspector und OC hätte ich mir etwas ausführlicher gewünscht.
> Ich hoffe das nächste Sonderheft hat wieder die PCGH-übliche Qualität.


 Geht mir genauso (hatte es gestern am Kiosk in der Hand, habe es dann aber liegen gelassen).
 Entgegen Raffs Behauptung sind viele Dinge doch 1:1 aus anderen Heften/Artikeln übernommen.
 Über den Nvidia Inspector findet sich kaum etwas, was wirklich sehr schade ist, da das Tool ja ziemlich umfangreiche Möglichkeiten bietet.
 5,99€ (bzw. als Abonnent 4,49€) für so ein kleines 80 Seiten schwaches Heft finde ich schon viel. Imho wäre das Geld besser in eine aktuelle PCGH-Ausgabe investiert.


----------



## newandfast (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Also ich hab mir das Heft gekauft da ich vor der Entscheidung stehe mir eine oder mehrere neue Grafikkarten zuzulegen.

Ich betreibe seit wenigen Tagen ein tripple Monitor System aus 3x27"zoll Asus Monitoren.
Meine EVGA GTX680sc mit 2 GB Vram ist dazu zu schwach auf der Brust.
Dies dürfte eher an dem VRam als an der GPU Geschwindigkeit liegen.

Ich finde es äußerst schwach dass zu einem Thema das immer mehr zum tragen kommt wie 3 Monitore gleichzeitig zu befeuern, lediglich eine einzige Seite im Heft geopfert wird.
Aus Tests geht da klar hervor daß selbst eine GTX780ti hier ordentlich in die Knie geht.
in den seltensten Fällen wird auch im normalen Heft die Auflösung 5760x1080 hergenommen.

Weshalb testet ihr nicht alternativ karten wie die Titan oder zum Beispiel SLI mit 2 GTX770 4GB
Wenn ihr SLI Systeme testet dann immer nur in Auflösungen die in der Regel single Monitor betreffen.
Bekommt ihr nicht genügend Muster um mal einen richtigen Highend Test zu machen

Mein Vorschlag:

GTX780 als 100% (die Leistung kennt jeder)
GTX780ti
GTX690
Titan
SLI GTX770 4GB
SLI GTX780
SLI GTX 780ti
von mir aus könnt ihr sogar noch ein paar ATI`s reinmischen (wäre sicher aufgrund des größeren VRam`s interessant


das in 3 verschieden Auflösungen von 1980x1080 bis 5760x1080

das wäre für richtige Zocker mal aussagekräftig

So sitzt man als Spieler da und weiß nix.
Alles nur durch ausprobieren zu erfahren.
Aus diesem Grund kaufe ich mir ja einen Grafik Karten Ratgeber

Ganz ehrlich... was da drin steht erfährt man alles völlig kostenlos wenn man 30 Minuten Googled

Somit viel Rauch um nix.


und ich stehe immernoch vor der Frage
welche Karte für 5760x1080

GTX780ti
Titan
SLI aus 4gb GTX770

und nun?????

greets
Hanns


----------



## Bastel-Wastel (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wann hast Du das Ding denn bestellt?


 
Hallo Thilo,

ähh, 15.Januar kam die Bestätigung.

Alle Artikel des Versenders COMPUTEC MEDIA AG	Summe	Warenwert (EUR)
 	PC Games Hardware DVD Jahresabo + PC Games Hardware Sonderheft 01/2014 Geforce Handbuch Artikelnummer: 1121885 

Lieferadresse:
.....

Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



newandfast schrieb:


> [...] Ich finde es äußerst schwach dass zu  einem Thema das immer mehr zum tragen kommt wie 3 Monitore gleichzeitig  zu befeuern, lediglich eine einzige Seite im Heft geopfert wird.
> Aus Tests geht da klar hervor daß selbst eine GTX780ti hier ordentlich in die Knie geht.
> in den seltensten Fällen wird auch im normalen Heft die Auflösung 5760x1080 hergenommen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich weiß, das wirkt aus der eigenen Perspektive oft anders, aber regelmäßige Umfragen bei uns belegen, dass Triple-Head-Gaming eine absolute Nische ist – obwohl AMD seit vier Jahren damt wirbt und auch Nvidia seit Kepler mehr Betonung darauf legt. Dementprechend testen wir mehr, was bei den Leuten nachgefragt ist und da kommt Ultra-HD eben besser weg. Zumal diese Auflösung mithilfe von Downsampling zumindest mit etwas Glück am eigenen PC erreichbar ist.

Hier ist das Stichwort: Wir benchen regelmäßig UHD, was in Sachen Pixelanzahl noch über Triple-Full-HD liegt. Kommt eine Grafikkarte also unter UHD gut weg, tut sie das auch bei 3x FHD. Ich würde dir wegen der hohen Leistung bei großen Pixelmengen entweder zu einer Radeon R9 290(X) raten (die offenbar nicht in Frage kommt) oder zu einer gebrauchten Titan um 600 Euro. 3 GiB limitieren bei extremen Auflösungen hier und da und bei aller Euphorie um SLI-Skalierung sind die Probleme um Mikroruckeln und Latenz nicht aus der Welt, nur abgeschwächt, weshalb das GTX-770/4G-SLI meiner Meinung nach nicht das Ergebnis einer starken Single-GPU erreicht. Die Glückseligkeit zu einem hohen Preis würde dir vermutlich die angekündigte GTX Titan Black Edition liefern.



Shurchil schrieb:


> Tolle Sache.
> Wenn ich wüsste, dass da nicht auch so viele Grammatik- und Rechtschreibfehler drin wären wie auf der Online-Präsenz der Zeitschrift, würde ich es sogar bestellen.
> Aber abgesehen davon, hab ich mich schon damit abgefunden, dass mein (damals) fast 1000€-PC selbst in schlicht gehaltenen MMOs oder "älteren" Titeln bei mittleren Details keine 60 FPS liefern kann. Also: wozu die Mühe?


 
Nur Print wird vom Lektorat gelesen.



Match-Maker schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso (hatte es gestern am Kiosk in der Hand, habe es dann aber liegen gelassen).
> Entgegen Raffs Behauptung sind viele Dinge doch 1:1 aus anderen Heften/Artikeln übernommen.
> Über den Nvidia Inspector findet sich kaum etwas, was wirklich sehr  schade ist, da das Tool ja ziemlich umfangreiche Möglichkeiten bietet.
> 5,99€ (bzw. als Abonnent 4,49€) für so ein kleines 80 Seiten schwaches  Heft finde ich schon viel. Imho wäre das Geld besser in eine aktuelle  PCGH-Ausgabe investiert.


 
Es sind gemäß üblicher Print-Zählung übrigens 108 Seiten – die 80 bezieht sich auf den Praxisteil. 

Thema "Übernahme": Was übernommen wurde, ist überarbeitet und aktualisiert worden. Der Nvidia-Inspector wird an mehreren Stellen erwähnt, nicht nur in dem Zweiseiter zu den Grundfunktionen. Das Heft verweist an vielen Stellen an sich selbst, die Artikel greifen teils ineinander.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Newb (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Schaut interessant aus. Wird gekauft.


----------



## Bastel-Wastel (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Das einige Themen schon behandelt wurden und dann in ähnlicher Form wieder zu finden sind ist wohl normal, denke ich...

Man hat dann halt alle Fakten in einem Heft. Klar, man könnte sich natürlich alle Informationen auch aus anderen Heften zusammen suchen... 
Das könnte man aber auch im Internet tun. Dann müsste man gleich alle Print Medien in Frage stellen...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



newandfast schrieb:


> Ich finde es äußerst schwach dass zu einem Thema das immer mehr zum tragen kommt wie 3 Monitore gleichzeitig zu befeuern, lediglich eine einzige Seite im Heft geopfert wird.


Wir fragen die Verbreitung solcher Themen nicht umsonst von Zeit zu Zeit ab:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...utzt-ihr-im-spiele-betrieb-eurem-rechner.html

Triple-Head-Gaming ist offenbar nach wie vor tatsächlich eine Nische. Sobald sich das wesentlich ändert, sprich, für einen signifikanten Anteil unserer Leserschaft praktisch bedeutsam wird, werden wir voraussichtlich auch unsere Themenplanung daran anpassen.


----------



## hartwiger (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Da hab ich doch gleich mal das Mini Abo genutzt, das GeForce Handbuch gabs als Dankeschön dazu


----------



## Norisk699 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Ich werde mir das GEFORCE-HEFT jetzt auch mal im Abo-Shop bestellen.

Das soll aber nicht heißen, dass ich nicht auch noch ein AMD-HEFT haben will 

Da ich erst vor kurzem auf AMD umgestiegen bin (erstmalig seit ...8 Jahren?) habe ich viel Nachholbedarf was AMD-Wissen angehtt
Da wäre ich über ein AMD-HEFT sehr froh...

Ich hoffe unser GEFORCE-JÜNGER Raffael Vötter erbarmt sich und stellt auch für AMDler etwas nettes zusammen 


Ich hoffe dass das Heft ein Erfolg wird. 
Frage an die Redaktion: Wie läuft der Verkauf der GEFORCE-EDITION derzeit? (oder ist das geheim)
Kann man aufgrund eines eventuellen Erfolgs auch mit einer AMD-Auflage rechnen?


So, genug geschrieben. Jetzt muss ich dringend meine Abo-Nummer suchen und in den Shop...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Also im Vorverkauf über den Shop war das Handbuch schon ganz gut gefragt. Zahlen aus dem Handel habe ich leider noch keine.

An einem AMD-Handbuch sind wir dran. Sobald es da konkret wird, melden wir uns.


----------



## Verminaard (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> An einem AMD-Handbuch sind wir dran. Sobald es da konkret wird, melden wir uns.


 
Bitte mit einem Finalmantletreiber, wenn. Oder so lange mit dem AMD Heft warten, bis Mantle keine Beta mehr ist.


----------



## Norisk699 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Da fällt mir ganz spontan etwas ein was ich im Computec-Shop bemängeln will:

Problem Nr. 1 :
Ich erhalte als Abonnent das Sonderheft _Geforce Handbuch_ mit kostenlosem Versand.
Warum werde ich nun mit 2 € Versandkosten "bestraft" , wenn ich bei meiner gemütlichen Shopping-Tour ein Sonderheft aus einer anderen Sparte mit dazu bestelle... (?)
...Im vorliegenden Fall _SFT Praxis 01/2013 Der ultimative Google-Guide (Bookazine)_...
Falls euch das "Versandkosten-Problem" interessiert:


Problem Nr. 2 : 
Im Online-Shop wurde (nach Eingabe meiner Abonnenten-Nr) der richtige Preis in Höhe von 4,49 € angezeigt. 
Jetzt in der e-mail Bestätigung allerdings der höhere Preis 5,99 €... 
Da stimmt was im Shop nicht...


INFO: 

Bestellung Nr.2900063534 

(mit den Zahlen kann hier sonst eh niemand was anfangen und die NSA weiß es ja sowieso schon)


*EDIT: Probleme durch Support   hervorragend / zufriedenstellend    gelöst.*


----------



## Psychopath (4. Februar 2014)

abo@computec.de schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wurde das Sonderheft denn im Aboshop unter Computec Shop - Home bestellt und hierfür registriert und als Abonnent verifiziert?
> Gab es bei der Verifizierung auch ein "Abonnent erkannt" als positive Rückmeldung?
> In jedem Fall können wir auch nachträglich die Differenz wieder gutschreiben - hierzu wenden Sie sich am Besten direkt an uns hier im Verlag per Mail an abo@computec.de
> ...



Hat alles super geklappt...
Die versandkosten wurden mir gut geschrieben bzw brauchte nur die 4.49 eu zu zahlen

Danke computec abo.service 
Daumen hoch


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



Norisk699 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe unser GEFORCE-JÜNGER Raffael Vötter erbarmt sich und stellt auch für AMDler etwas nettes zusammen


 
Nur um das klarzustellen: Ich bin niemandes "Jünger", es gibt nur eine (längst tote) Firma, bei der es mehr ist als rein nerdiges Interesse. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Ion (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Das Buch ist leider viel zu teuer!
Ich wollte es mir neulich im Handel kaufen, doch 5.99€?!

Hier bekomme ich es mit 3x Magazin für 7,90€
PC GAMES HARDWARE Magazin Miniabo + PC Games Hardware Sonderheft 01/2014 Geforce Handbuch - Miniabo - Abo PC GAMES Hardware Magazin - PC Games Hardware Abos zur Auswahl


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Was genau wirfst Du uns jetzt vor? Dass wir das im Miniabo zu billig anbieten?


----------



## Ion (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Okay, das kam jetzt etwas schräg rüber 
Ich habe mich nur gewundert, warum es im Handel so teuer ist, wenn es im Abo so günstig ist. 
3 Magazine kosten zusammen 12€ (normale Preise) + 6€ für´s Handbuch, wären wir bei 18€
Wie könnte ihr das ganze dann im Abo für 7,90€ anbieten? 

Und nein, finde das vollkommen in Ordnung mit den Preisen, ich möchte nur aufgeklärt werden


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Ach so, das machen wir eigentlich immer so - dass wir bei den Miniabos die aktuellen Sonderhefte mit als Prämie anbieten.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nur um das klarzustellen: Ich bin niemandes "Jünger", es gibt nur eine (längst tote) Firma, bei der es mehr ist als rein nerdiges Interesse.


 
Du bist doch kein "Jünger".
für viele hier bist du ein "Gott".


----------



## Bagui (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

So auchmal bestellt freu mich drauf. Hoffe da gute Infos bezüglich SLI zu bekommen um es eventuell mal zu probieren


----------



## kraehe123 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

werde es mir auch mal kaufen dieses Handbuch für Grafikkarten ..... mal sehen ob sich es lohnt .


----------



## Yutshi (27. Februar 2014)

Bastel-Wastel schrieb:


> Das einige Themen schon behandelt wurden und dann in ähnlicher Form wieder zu finden sind ist wohl normal, denke ich...
> 
> Man hat dann halt alle Fakten in einem Heft. Klar, man könnte sich natürlich alle Informationen auch aus anderen Heften zusammen suchen...
> Das könnte man aber auch im Internet tun. Dann müsste man gleich alle Print Medien in Frage stellen...



Das unterschreibe ich!
Mir, und anderen sicherlich auch, ist es schon oft aufgefallen,  dass artikel aus der normalen print in einem sonderheft wieder zu finden waren. Mich persönlich hat es das eine oder andere mal etwas enttäuscht,  aber der artikelinhalt kann teils auch nur so schnell mit der zeit gehen wie es die hardware tut.
Verbuchen wir das mal unter Standardisierung und das festigen von wissen bei mehrfachem lesen. 

Zum geforce-handbuch selbst muss ich sagen, dass auch ich mir etwas mehr vorgestellt habe. Insbesondere das nähere angehen von geforce-exklusiv-programmen wie den nvidia-inspector. Ich behaupte mal, das gar ein vorhergehender print-artikel mehr erläutert hat - das ist aber ne weile her.

Was erwartet oder verspricht sich ein derzeitiger geforce-nutzer vom kauf der print? 
In meinem fall verspreche ich mir die darstellung und nähere erläuterung geforce-spezifischer features gegenüber amd-karten. Diese differenzierung ist durchaus im geforce-handbuch gegeben, für mich aber teils doch etwas zu allgemein. Grumd meiner aussage sind artikel aus dem handbuch wie zum bsp. "Ultra-hd", "oc-tools...", und die frage nach dem Sinn von XY-GB RAM.

Themen wie effizienzentwicklung sind durchaus interessant, aus sicht eines käufers, der seine karten-entscheidung anhand von features anstelle von bloßer leistung und optik trifft, wünscht sich bei solch einem thema gern eine gegenüberstellung.
Ich gehe kaum davon aus mir das amd-handbuch zu holen um dann die einzelnen exklisiv-features von heft zu heft zu bergleichen. Einen eigenen artikel in der normalen print sehe ich da als sinnvoller platziert.


----------



## FunkystarOne (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Servus zusammen,

ich habe mir das Sonderheft auch geholt ... allerdings ist mir noch was unklar.

Unter der Rubrik "Physx" wird geschrieben das mann eine 2te GraKa z.B. "GTX550 TI" als Physik Prozessor Unit einbauen kann.

Da ich mir jetzt die "GTX750 TI OC" zugelegt habe, die allerdings kein SLI unterstützt =( und aus dem Artikel nicht hervorgeht das eine SLI Unterstützung notwendig ist, besteht natürlich die Frage:

Kann ich meine GTX550 TI als PPU setzen in Verbindung mit einer GTX750 TI ? oder "MUSS" eine SLI Verbindung dafür bestehen ? 

Über eine sinnvolle Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen  

Gruß und Schönes Wochenende

FunkystarOne


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Ahoi!

Zunächst: SLI-Support, eine SLI-Brücke oder Sonstiges ist für einen Physikbeschleuniger nicht nötig – generell. Bei der Geforce GTX 750 (Ti) verriet uns Nvidia auf Nachfrage, dass diese Karten tatsächlich kein SLI unterstützen. Hinzu kommt, dass die neuen Maxwell-Karten noch Physx-Probleme machen können, da sie von einigen Spielen (etwa _Assassin's Creed 4_) nicht erkannt werden. Da du aber die GTX 550 Ti als Physiker einspannen willst und nicht die 750, sollte es gehen. Probier's einfach aus! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## FunkystarOne (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Danke Raff  werde es mal Testen !! Hat Nvidia was dazu gesagt das die Maxwell-Karten "Physx" Probleme kriegen? oder aus eigenen Test´s raus gefunden ?


----------



## Yutshi (28. Februar 2014)

Da knüpfe ich doch gleich mal an.
Ich würde gern eine GTS 450 (EVGA -Stock) als PhysX-Beschleuniger zu einer GTX 770 (Palit Jetstream) schalten. 
Natürlich könnte ich nun die Tests durchführen,  aber es sei gesagt, dass ich nicht wirklich viel Zeit habe.
Wäre die GTS 450 eher ein Bremsklotz,  oder fördernd?
Energiekosten / Effizienz sei mal vernachlässigt zu betrachten.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. März 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Rein von der Qualität des Papiers ist das "Geforce Handbuch" dem "[FONT=&quot]So funktioniert Ihr Computer"-Heft klar unterlegen, da hätte ich ehrlich gesagt mehr erwartet, besser gesagt ein ebenso Qualitativ gutes Papier bzw Druck erhofft, schade.
@PCGH, warum wurde da gespart ?
[/FONT]


----------



## NuVirus (4. März 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Nachdem mein PCGH Abo inzwischen aktiv ist, kann ich um den Preis 4,49€ zu bekommen einfach bestellen wenn ich im Computec-Shop mit den Abo Account eingeloggt bin?

Es wird mir wenn ich auf bestellen gehe 5,99€ + Versandkosten angezeigt ist das richtig so und wird nach Überprüfung auf 4,49€ geändert?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. März 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Der Kollege, der das beantworten kann, ist grad im Urlaub. Er meldet sich dann.


----------



## S754 (6. März 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Grad heute kam das Handbuch zu mir 
Top, gut gemacht, allerdings hätte ich mir mehr zum Thema Overclocking gewünscht!


----------



## hupschtupf (6. März 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Top Zusammenfassung der aktuellen Nvidia Produkte


----------



## Captn (13. März 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*

Ich hab das Heft heute erhalten und finde das Heft richtig gut, muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich zuvor noch nie etwas vergleichbares gelesen habe.


----------



## NuVirus (13. März 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Der Kollege, der das beantworten kann, ist grad im Urlaub. Er meldet sich dann.


 
Ist der Kollege inzwischen wieder da?
Ich könnte theoretisch sogar persönlich in Fürth vorbei kommen und es abholen dann spart sich der Shop die Versandkosten  aber das läuft ja nicht über euch direkt.


----------



## abo@computec.de (14. März 2014)

*AW: Geforce-Handbuch ab 29.1.: Test aktueller Grafikkarten, Geforce maximal ausnutzen (Overclocking, SLI, TXAA, GPU-Physx) - Hammerpreis für Abonnenten*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Nachdem mein PCGH Abo inzwischen aktiv ist, kann  ich um den Preis 4,49€ zu bekommen einfach bestellen wenn ich im  Computec-Shop mit den Abo Account eingeloggt bin?
> 
> Es wird mir  wenn ich auf bestellen gehe 5,99€ + Versandkosten angezeigt ist das  richtig so und wird nach Überprüfung auf 4,49€ geändert?





NuVirus schrieb:


> Ist der Kollege inzwischen wieder da?
> Ich könnte theoretisch sogar persönlich in Fürth vorbei kommen und es abholen dann spart sich der Shop die Versandkosten  aber das läuft ja nicht über euch direkt.


 
Hallo NuVirus,
jep - der Kollege ist wieder da 
Sie müssen sich im Shop shop.computec.de registrieren und dabei mit der Abo-Nummer verifizieren. Danach wird Ihnen das Sonderheft beim Aufrufen des Artikels automatisch mit dem rabattieren Preis angezeigt und können diesen dann auch vergünstigt bestellen.
Sollte was nicht klappen - einfach Bestellung durchführen und kurz eine Mail an mich schicken in den Verlag: abo@computec.de 
Dabei am Besten die Bestellbestätigung mit weiterleiten.

Gruß
Abo-Service Computec


----------

